# First Fattie w/ First Qview



## smokinpirate (Jun 23, 2010)

Had a few guys out this weekend to fire up the smoker (2nd time) and drink a few cold ones.  I didnt get many pictures of the whole day, but I did manage two of the fattie with my cell phone.  This was my first attempt and I used JD Country Sausage filled with scrambled eggs, hash browns and some pepperjack and cheddar.  Boy was it good....














Sorry, that's all the pictures I got.  Took about 3hrs at 240ish to reach 170, is that about right?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2010)

You did good there Pirate dude. Now I think that the fattie is sort of a welcoming present from SMF. For this is the first place alot of folks hear or see one. They are really good and make a good first smoke to get to know your smoker for sure. Your pictures (Qview) looks great too.


----------



## eman (Jun 23, 2010)

Fine Lookin fattie right There!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats on that first one, you did a bang-up job. Thanks for sharing the pics. It's all good my friend.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 23, 2010)

excellent job. I gotta make another one soon. I may make the ole blueberry pancake one.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice & crispy for the first time! Not to mention the weave


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats on a first success. I bet there will be many more in your future


----------



## wildflower (Jun 24, 2010)

I would hit on that


----------



## smokinpirate (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments!  I do have to admit, I browned it up under the broiler for a minute or so after taking it out of the smoker.  I'm definitely addicted, dreaming of what's going in the next one!!  That blueberry pancake one sounds tempting...


----------



## nwdave (Jun 25, 2010)

SmokinPirate said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments!  I do have to admit, I browned it up under the broiler for a minute or so after taking it out of the smoker.  I'm definitely addicted, dreaming of what's going in the next one!!  That blueberry pancake one sounds tempting...


Browning under the broiler is allowed.  Sometimes you gotta, sometimes you don't.  My wife wants the bacon "DONE" as crisp.  Off to the broiler.

Great looking first time.  Now, welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Great looking fattie!  Nice job.


----------



## new2que (Jul 2, 2010)

That looks great!  I might try it with eggs, it makes for a whole breakfast in one!  Thanks for the fatty idea!


----------



## new2que (Jul 7, 2010)

New2Que said:


> That looks great!  I might try it with eggs, it makes for a whole breakfast in one!  Thanks for the fatty idea!


Tried it last weekend, thanks for the inspiration! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96420/breakfast-fatty-w-qview


----------



## duffman (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you cook the eggs before you rolled it up?


----------

